# 1990 yj



## PrinothPro (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello guys, I have 1990 YJ with carbed 4.2 auto with 2" lift with 32" tires. My neighbor has older 78" Myers plow that was on his YJ. I am thinking about getting it and install it on my Jeep and make some extra money. Jeep is my DD and I know plowing is hard on everything. 

I am thinking about joining snow removal company and using it to plow residential driveways with my own vehicle.

Should I run other way and save my jeep or go with it? I could use all advices I can get.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

The jeep will be fine as long as you do not abuse it... i.e.: spin the wheels. The plow is fine for the YJ, take it easy on the jeep (low speed), pay attention and you will be fine. But the real question is how bad do you need/want the money? Only you can answer that question...


----------



## 1ATony (Oct 31, 2012)

Is it a standard? I'm pretty sure that year YJ still had the Pugeot transmission in it, which wasn't the best of trannys. 

I bult an 89 for my friend years ago and we ended up putting 3 trannys in that one off roading. If you're careful with it you should be ok. Just take your time plowing.


----------

